

If You Were Immortal - What Would You Do With the Infinite Time? - janedidi
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/pellissier20120509

======
pubby
Infinite time includes spending infinite years floating in the void of space,
alone. You don't even have any rocks to perform computations. That sounds like
death to me.

------
delinquentme
This is the kind of thing which HN needs to see more of. Humans are awesome
when it comes to denial / coping mechanisms.

